# Solved: Unreal Tournament 3 annoying problem



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

i just bought UT3 today and i was playing it for about an hour, then it crashed. now the game doesnt start it says this when i select the shortcut:

Windows - no disk

Exception processing Message c0000013 Parameters 75b6bf9c 4 75b6bf9c 75b6bf9c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have to press continue/try again/cancel several times before it goes away (the window keeps re-appearing)

The disk is in by the way

(I am getting 1gb of ram soon and a 3200+ processor)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/2/2008, 23:11:25
Machine name: FELIX-Q0O457WMJ
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIA Technologies, Inc.
System Model: VT8367-8235
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) prosussor, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 768MB RAM
Page File: 524MB used, 1351MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file ati2dvag.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: The file e10kx2k.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X1950 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter AGP (0x7280)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7280&SUBSYS_287018BC&REV_9A
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1600 x 1200 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6652 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/22/2006 03:25:24, 261120 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 11/22/2006 03:25:10, 2829824 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-31C0-11CF-F062-7A083BC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x7280
SubSys ID: 0x287018BC
Revision ID: 0x009A
Revision ID: 0x009A
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Emu10Kx Audio [A000]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_00521102&REV_03
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: e10kx2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0129 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 7/13/2001 12:29:12, 1745168 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 191999
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Emu10Kx Audio [A000]
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: e10kx2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0129 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/13/2001 12:29:12, 1745168 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Emu10Kx Audio [A000], Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Emu10Kx Sw Synth [A000] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Emu10Kx MIDI Port [A000] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Emu10Kx MIDI Port [A000] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

well i fixed that part, but now it still won't start up when I start it it just says. UT3 has encountered a problem and needs to be closed.. blah blah blah and all that rubbish

any suggestions?


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

if anyone needs a solution for that problem just ask me


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I would suggest you read the sticky thread "Please insert the correct CD-ROM" error in the games section first. This may well cure the problem. 
You do not say what CPU you have. Whilst it may run at 2Ghz, it may not be up to the task- specs are often on the low side for games.

If it is a common error in a number of games, you may be getting the VIA chipset/ ATI graphics card problems. These are quite well documented in other places (cant think where, at the moment, sorry, but a goole should find them.). Also the no WHQL drivers may be causing a problem, it may be worth going back to certified drivers.


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

i fixed the insert disk error as I explained but now whenever i try to start it it just closes itself down

my processor is 2.0ghz

As i said earlier the game was working fine on max settings so i know my specs are good enough


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?

The first problem is weird as UT3 does require the disk to be in the drive to play

Like Gulo said using a non whql set of drivers may be causing the problems try the latest official ATI set.


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

i fixed the no disk problem, all you have to do is rename all the drives after all of your C drive

but now i get the message:

UT3.exe has encountered a problem and needs to be closed... and all the rest

this is the error report thing

AppName: ut3.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: kernel32.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.3119 Offset: 00012a5b


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Even after reinstalling it and using official drivers?


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

yeah still does it


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you turn off your Antivirus during the install?

Have you tried to install the 1.1 patch?

Seems your not alone

http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=590379


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

ah yes i know im not alone, i have tried all of those solutions and none of them worked so im turning to TSG. the strangest thing about it though is that it was working fine when i first installed it


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

AppName: ut3.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: ut3.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 00d59a87

oh yes and this is the second error message that comes up


----------



## hergino (May 26, 2007)

solved it...


----------



## bofethe (Jan 6, 2008)

I just got the game and have the same problem with saying it had an error and had to close. i tried to follow up on your conversation but couldnt understand really what to do. i downloaded the patch and it still only starts to load and go black then goes back to my wallpapper with the error message. Help!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd be interested to know how you solved it too....just incase I come across the same problem with mine

Cheers.


----------



## bofethe (Jan 6, 2008)

Someone please put it in a highschooler's words who doesnt know much about computers


----------

